# Urgent help needed



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi I have an english gas cooker and gas hob and wonder if they will fit the greek gas supply and if not, what do I need and where can I get them?

They are coming to fit them in 2 days time.
Thanks


----------

